# vinyl wrapped R32



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Not the "Skyline" logo on the bumper. Uncovered, so that's freshly painted and polished Gunmetal Grey there. Highlights it enough without being ostentatious...


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks the part Toby, particually like the unwrapped Skyline logo.:clap: Any side or 3/4 shots?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great :clap:

Never noticed that there's a V-spec II Nür version of the 32's :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Austrian GTR said:


> Looks great :clap:
> 
> Never noticed that there's a V-spec II Nür version of the 32's :chuckle:


they, uh, only made one 

(what happened was that my GT-R badge got stolen. I could only find an R34 replacement at the time, and I was searching very hard for a "V-spec II" sticker for the R32. Can't find one. And since the badge was already the R34 style instead of the R32 style - they are different - I realized the R34 V-spec badge would match. So there we go...although my car's spec at this time is far beyond a V-spec!!)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Niceee! Unique too.. Any other exterior mods in the pipeline for this 32GTR?!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Veilside sideskirts, and that's it. I have entertained ideas of widebody kits, etc, but it looks damned nice just the way it is now. A mechanic drove my car down the street, nothing fast or anything...and I saw the rear and was struck at how MEAN and aggressive my car looks, with a deep rumble that some might find too loud, but nearly all would call it badass.

I may have to upgrade wheels to 18" if I get a brake kit that won't clear my Nismo 17".

But other than side skirts, I've no interest in pushing the cars appearance further.

I actually want to work on the interior - total reupholstering of everything including the roof liner, and then wrap the dash in 3M Di-noc film...inner doors, may do actual carbon fiber units. We'll see.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Toby, is that all you can come up with???: two crappy pics . . . get the car infront the Gyeongbokgung and let Yon-sama pose infront of it at least.

No realy you have to get more pics up of it, :clap:

Chris


----------



## Carlo (Jan 3, 2010)

Get some Decent Pics, what is this amateur hour. Would you Come on!!! Dont make me go over there


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah... looking good.
A bit of a change since I last seen it... It probably mean I need to visit Korea again soon!


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

Teaser pics  looks freakin' awesome....makes me wanna do that w/ my BCNR33


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Out of curiosity Toby, what was the cost to have your 32 vinyl wrapped?? I like it.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it was free - a truck sideswiped my car and I asked for a full respray and rental car...or they could just wrap it. They chose to do the wrap, which saved the insurance company some money. I think the price to the insurance company was around $2000USD, but it wasn't a top-quality job (but good enough). Probably another $1000 for a really meticulous job with the very best vinyl.


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

wow nice... car look great..


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Very impressed matey peeps, and have to agree with the others......... we need more photos please :thumbsup:


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

Dannyh said:


> Very impressed matey peeps, and have to agree with the others......... we need more photos please :thumbsup:


yes that is true.. more foto...:runaway::runaway:


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks excellent...Stealth!!


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow that looks stealth like. In a good way.


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

Whats the life span like on the vynil?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

come toby on then lets have some more pics side view etc... loving it ..


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

More pics please, looks fantastic! What kinda price is involved in having a car wrapped?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's monsoon season, so I'll recycle these pics until I can get the can out in the sun and snap some pics...(I am a crappy photographer with only a camera phone...)


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Right thats the respray decision made - But a few more photos please :thumbsup:


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

very beautiful 32!


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man it really looks the goods. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes me really wanna buy a 32!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Whats it like close up? I saw a 35 with a matt black wrap that looked stunning from across the road but less so at touching distance. 

When I see cars like yours it does make me favour a wrap over a respray.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Toby ask you wife to shoot your car if you are not capable . . . even a 6 year old digicam would be of better quality . . . is your cell phone 20years old??

Looks fantastic otherwise.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks really mean mate :thumbsup:

Love the LM GT1's


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

NNNOOOOOOOO You beat me to it, this was going to happen to mine in the next couple of months


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sean said:


> Whats it like close up? I saw a 35 with a matt black wrap that looked stunning from across the road but less so at touching distance.
> 
> When I see cars like yours it does make me favour a wrap over a respray.


I'm not sure of the brand of wrap that was used, but it is extremely hydrophobic. I've never seen water repelled off a car so vigorously. Looks ok close up - it's just more dramatic at a distance. I watched a mechanic drive my car down the street and as I watched it go, I was stunned at just how pure dagnasty evil the car looked. It just looks lower, wider, meaner.

I just use my iPhone 3GS for pics, sorry GTRLux  These damned monsoons make for poor photographic conditions...what I need to do is find an empty parking lot at the top of some building at high noon...not the easiest thing to find in Seoul!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> NNNOOOOOOOO You beat me to it, this was going to happen to mine in the next couple of months


LOL see you should have done it! It looks good. Now you will just a be a copy cat:runaway::flame:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I need to think about it too... just look so EVIL...


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm not sure of the brand of wrap that was used, but it is extremely hydrophobic. I've never seen water repelled off a car so vigorously. Looks ok close up - it's just more dramatic at a distance. I watched a mechanic drive my car down the street and as I watched it go, I was stunned at just how pure dagnasty evil the car looked. It just looks lower, wider, meaner.
> 
> I just use my iPhone 3GS for pics, sorry GTRLux  These damned monsoons make for poor photographic conditions...what I need to do is find an empty parking lot at the top of some building at high noon...not the easiest thing to find in Seoul!


Absolutly, the car looks seriously mean and ultra agressive. I love that look but at the expense of that just waxed shine? Not sure about that.

Congrats though, it must be satisfying to see your 20ish year old Datsun look so complete.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

It's amazing what the wrapping does, changes the whole look and stance, and going to get a few bits done on mine now. 

Thanks for the inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## Risky R32 (Jul 21, 2010)

looks great! i usually dont like vinyl wrap jobs.. but this is top notch!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Toby,


go out and buy a decent camera......or have you spend all your money on the wrap

Alex

PS: Looks very good in these crappy pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

an addendum to life with a matte black car: the color makes you blend perfectly into the asphalt. 

People aren't seeing me as clearly and I believe this was a contributing factor at night where a taxi clipped my rear coming into my lane and sending me into a spin.

While I have an urge to respray in Safety Yellow, I'm thinking about bright side marker LED running lights, and a wicked bright red strobe as used in Formula 1 during the rain. I always felt extra lights were tacky, but I definitely need to be more conspicuous; apparently a straight pipe exhaust isn't enough to fully awaken idiot drivers!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> an addendum to life with a matte black car: the color makes you blend perfectly into the asphalt.
> 
> People aren't seeing me as clearly and I believe this was a contributing factor at night where a taxi clipped my rear coming into my lane and sending me into a spin.
> 
> While I have an urge to respray in Safety Yellow, I'm thinking about bright side marker LED running lights, and a wicked bright red strobe as used in Formula 1 during the rain. I always felt extra lights were tacky, but I definitely need to be more conspicuous; apparently a straight pipe exhaust isn't enough to fully awaken idiot drivers!




Don't bother with all that Max Power, cheesey, glowing, rubbish.......get some machine gun turrets!!


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

daytona said:


> Looks the part Toby, particually like the unwrapped Skyline logo.:clap: Any side or 3/4 shots?


^^ looks very smart mate :thumbsup:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

I must say, matte black gives a evil look, it really gives me some stupid ideas that costs money. Please post some better photos.


----------

